# Pan Trini Lopez electronics



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Just picked this guitar up would like to replace old pickups and pots currently it has staple style humbuckers they work but are rough shape.Any suggestions on what would be good replacements hopefully pre wired harness for hollow body.It doesnt have access plates on rear so something easy to fish componets through,and not super expensive any ideas welcome thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am assuming this is the guitar we are discussing.

There are some humbuckers and humbucker sized P90's in the for sale section at the moment.

If you can solder, you can make up a harness fairly easily. 
I would consider swapping out the jack for sure and possibly the 3-way toggle switch in addition.

You can order all of your parts from Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Guitars in Ottawa.

Please ask all the questions you want to. 

I have done rewiring jobs and pickup swaps on about 20 semi-hollowbody guitars.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ship in a bottle. 

I'm no help.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Yep pretty much apain in the arse!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robin MacNeil said:


> Yep pretty much apain in the arse!


Have you done these before? Apologies if you know all about this stuff.

If there is nothing else that I can help you with, at least my suggestion for Next Gen as a good option for supplies/parts might be helpful.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

No I'm a raw rookie when it comes to this stuff! Mechanically inclined but no luthier.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

greco said:


> I am assuming this is the guitar we are discussing.
> 
> There are some humbuckers and humbucker sized P90's in the for sale section at the moment.
> 
> ...


Yep plan to change out all electronics. Thanks for your input no doubt I'll call on you for advice in the future!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robin MacNeil said:


> No I'm a raw rookie when it comes to this stuff! Mechanically inclined but no luthier.


Do you have any soldering equipment? Are you reasonably skilled at soldering?

That is where I'd start...get the soldering related "gear" and practice using it.
Rewiring that guitar will require you to do about 16 to 20 solder joints (depending on the circuit 'pattern' you choose). 
This is the most difficult part IMO

After that, it is just being careful, knowing the sequence and some tricks, taking your time and maintaining your patience.

Keep us posted re: your progress.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Got soldering gun wouldnt claim to be an expert but will practice before burnin things up lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A soldering "gun" or "iron" ?

These are NOT recommended...









One like this with 40 to 60 watts power is what I would suggest...








These Weller stations (there are several models) are very nice...a bit expensive.










This is what I have. 

It has been punished for years and continues to work well.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Think i have both types.


----------

